# Roland cutstudio file format problem



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am trying to import a .AI and .EPS into cutstudio for cutting but says its an unsupported file format!

Even thought it says it supports: BMP, JPG, STX, AI, and EPS file formats.

Any ideas why this is happening? I need to cut this stuff asap, so any help is good help!


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Change it over to a jpeg or bitmap and import it into Cut Studio....then make the cut lines from that.....
I am not in front of my one computer for this or would walk you thru it from there....

Margaret


----------



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

Cutting_Edge said:


> Change it over to a jpeg or bitmap and import it into Cut Studio....then make the cut lines from that.....
> I am not in front of my one computer for this or would walk you thru it from there....
> 
> Margaret


Ok wicked! Ill give it a go.

I seam to have messed around and can get the results i want from cutting from the plug in for CS4 but still would like to know how to import .Ai's

Thanks

Ben


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Nipz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to import a .AI and .EPS into cutstudio for cutting but says its an unsupported file format!
> 
> ...


Save AI and EPS files as version 7 or 8 and they'll work just fine. No need to convert to raster and back into vector.

-Dana


----------



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

dcurtisroland said:


> Save AI and EPS files as version 7 or 8 and they'll work just fine. No need to convert to raster and back into vector.
> 
> -Dana


How do i save things from CS4 to version 7 or 8?

Sorry to ask stupid questions


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

When you save the file, there should be an option to select which version you want to save it as.... I've never had a problem with version 8 files. Anything above that and it probably won't import into CutStudio...


----------



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

tfalk said:


> When you save the file, there should be an option to select which version you want to save it as.... I've never had a problem with version 8 files. Anything above that and it probably won't import into CutStudio...


Nope just .ai and .eps etc


----------



## Tnieg2010 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nipz said:


> Nope just .ai and .eps etc


Hi, what is going to happen is that it will initially ask for the format you want to save it as (ai, eps, pdf,etc.) after you choose ai or eps another dialogue box will appear and in the upper left corner you will see "illustrator CS4" and a drop down arrow, this is where you will select your older versions. 
NOTE: if you have saved the document previously then be sure to use the 'save as' rather than just save.


----------



## 212decals (Nov 29, 2013)

I am having same issue as where cut studio does absolutely nothing when trying to import a .eps from ai.

CutStudio 1.51
Adobe Illustrator CC

File has been saved as legacy version going all the way back to AI v7.
When I click on import in CS it does nothing.
Any Ideas?


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe I am reading this thread all wrong but I simply use the Plugin as pictured.
Or it that what the problem is?


----------

